# Purpose of double square? Vs small combi square.



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I need to order a new 12" combination square from Epstein, and I figured I would also replace my 6" combi square that has gotten beat up. Its made by empire and does not hold up well to using a marking knife against the blade. I see that PEC also has a double square. And I have seen others make this as well, such as Starret, etc. Just curious what the point of this is vs say a 6" combi square (I also use the smaller square to check table saw and chop saw etc.).

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Its advantage is that you can fit it in places that a combi won't go. It's ideal not just for checking square, but for marking and setting up for cuts. Because both sides are flat, and the head is 1" wide, you can easily set up a stop block on your miter sled. You can also use it for inside measurements, and then transfer that to a miter sled.

I have a 4" and 6" double square and a 4" and 12" combination and they all get used. The 6" double and 4" combination are the ones I carry in my belt pouch though.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

I think at 6", there isn't much difference. The 3" double squares are invaluable, especially the good ones. On the smaller sizes, the double squares are more stable.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

You can check square off either side, making it easier to access any of the scale gradations on the ruler. With a combination square I sometimes have to reverse the ruler to see the scale I want.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Its advantage is that you can fit it in places that a combi won t go. It s ideal not just for checking square, but for marking and setting up for cuts. Because both sides are flat, and the head is 1" wide, you can easily set up a stop block on your miter sled. You can also use it for inside measurements, and then transfer that to a miter sled.
> 
> I have a 4" and 6" double square and a 4" and 12" combination and they all get used. The 6" double and 4" combination are the ones I carry in my belt pouch though.
> 
> - Rich


Thanks, that's making me rethink my shopping cart.



> You can check square off either side, making it easier to access any of the scale gradations on the ruler. With a combination square I sometimes have to reverse the ruler to see the scale I want.
> 
> - pintodeluxe


Good point, I always seem to need the other side of my rule on my combi square.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

I use double squares all the time. I have three of the PEC 4" ones.

I only use combination squares when I need more capacity in the ruler, since I don't have anything longer than 4" in a double square.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I agree with others, a small double square is really nice for laying out and dealing with smaller pieces.


----------

